# Repair Manual



## twhitma1 (Oct 24, 2008)

I have an 06 GTO and I was looking for a Chilton or Haynes manual for it but with no luck. Does anyone know where I could find one, or something of the sort?
Also, I was wondering how I could add horsepower cost efficiently with something I could do on my own. I think I'll put a borla cat-back on it but how else could I improve to start off? Thanks!


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Helms makes them for GM Service Dept's
Helm Incorporated: Product

Helm Incorporated: Product Search Engine


----------



## twhitma1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Cool, thanks alot! Kinda pricey but I don't think I really have a choice. Do they assume that the user is using GM tech tools or regular tools?


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

it tells you if you need a special GM tool


----------



## forlorn (Mar 14, 2008)

I got the book from OZ on the VY. It lists it as a GTO as well, it is kinda like a Haynes book. It's not a factory book or anything.


----------



## twhitma1 (Oct 24, 2008)

do you have a link where I can get it? Or are you also talking about Helm?


----------



## forlorn (Mar 14, 2008)

No it's not the Helm it was like $20. Pontiac GTO, Commodore Monaro Repair Manual 1997-2004 this is it. It is decent but definitally no the same as the helm.


----------



## twhitma1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Since I have an 06 GTO, do you think that it would be relatively the same aside from the difference between the LS1 and LS2?


----------



## forlorn (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah they are alot alike.. What are you looking to do and how much figuring out do you want to do?


----------



## ScottW (Nov 4, 2008)

Go to Alldata, they are the one the dealers use. Cost about $17 per year. Not only do you get repair and install instructions but, factory time to complete the repair, all part numbers, truble codes, up to date TSB's and recalls, and by symtom diagnostic help. When doing a repair you can look up the part number and go to GM parts direct and order the part right the first time. Or if you are going to have a dealer do the work you will know the factory labor time and part cost. Will save you from getting riped off.
ALLDATAdiy.com :: Leading Source of Diagnostic and Repair Information


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

ScottW said:


> Go to Alldata, they are the one the dealers use. Cost about $17 per year. Not only do you get repair and install instructions but, factory time to complete the repair, all part numbers, truble codes, up to date TSB's and recalls, and by symtom diagnostic help. When doing a repair you can look up the part number and go to GM parts direct and order the part right the first time. Or if you are going to have a dealer do the work you will know the factory labor time and part cost. Will save you from getting riped off.
> ALLDATAdiy.com :: Leading Source of Diagnostic and Repair Information


 I just had alldata call my shop and wanted to sell me their services. It was alot more money then that though, like $120.00/mo. To prove how valuable their service is they agreed to help me fix a hard to diagnose vehicle, a `96 Jimmy with a v-6 that would die out after it got some temp. They guy on the phone was sooo sure he had the right fix he bett me he (and alldata) would fix the problem the first time and prove the service was a valid and needed service. Well he ran through his diagnostics screens and instructed me to replace a module that was mounted next to the coil.It was GM only part to the tune of over $125.00 and after installing the part, the truck died out just like it always did. The thing was pissin me off so bad, it would run on gas put into the intake, but wouldn't run on it's own. Ended up I took the top of the intake off and found a broken wire going to the central injector inside the intake. When the guy called back a couple days later to see if what he suggested fixed the problem, I tore him a new one!! $125.00 GM only part and it still didn't fix the problem and you want me to spend how much money a month to get this service???
[/endrant]


----------

